# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Mogen artsen zomaar een goedkopere variant van medicatie voorschrijven?

## Petra717

We horen het steeds vaker om ons heen. 
Zonder overleg word er een ander, goedkoper medicijn voorgeschreven, onder het mom dat het dezelfde werkzame stoffen en samenstelling beval.

Met de nieuwe verzekeringswet die 01-01-2008 is ingegaan zijn artsen en apothekers verplicht de goedkoopste medicatie voor te schrijven, uit te geven. Met deze wetgeving zijn apothekers verplicht om meer te schommelen met hun leveranciers. Zo kan het voorkomen dat je meerdere malen je voorschreven medicatie in een andere verpakking ophaalt, omdat deze dan toch goedkoper is.
Enkel onder speciale omstandigheden kan de arts het merk van het medicijn kiezen (dus ook een duurdere variant).

Het idee was om op deze manier de macht van farmaceutische industrie in te slinken en op deze manier winst te trekken voor de patiënt; immers de zorg betaal baar maken. Maar wint de patiënt hier nou wel?
Sommige mensen reageren heel sterk op de kleine wijziging in de samenstelling, met vervelende bijwerkingen tot gevolg. 

*Wat is uw mening? Zouden artsen en apothekers een andere variant mogen voorschrijven/uitgeven, puur om de kosten? Zonder de patiënt van te voren in te lichten? 
Of kunt u misschien spreken uit eigen ervaring? Merkte u weinig of juist veel verandering?
Kortom: Geef hier je mening en ervaring?*

Groeten,
petra

----------


## Ronald68

Ja dat mag wel, maar ik vind niet dat het kostenaspect de enige reden mag zijn. Welzijn van de patient is het belangrijkste vind ik.

Zelf heb ik er overigens geen ervaring mee dus heb makkelijk praten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb dit idd wel meegemaakt.

Aantal jaren de Microgynon 30 geslikt (anticonceptiepil) en de laatste keer dat ik met mijn vervolgrecept naar de apotheek ging kreeg ik inene een hele andere pil mee de: Ethinylestradiol/levonorgestrel. Zonder verdere info van mijn huisarts of apotheker, enige wat ze zeiden is: Ooh het is precies hetzelfde, alleen goedkoper.

Goed, ik vertrouwde het niet, gegoogled en kreeg enkel maar slechte klachten en reacties etc te zien. Toch deze pil geprobeerd, vanaf de eerste dag dat ik deze ging slikken, last van Maagzuur en enorme hoofdpijnen. Heb het een maandje aangekeken, ging niet dus terug naar de huisarts. Alles uitgelegd, alleen mn huisarts bleef beweren dat het precies dezelfde pil was met alleen andere toevoegingen (dan is het voor mij dus al niet precies hetzelfde meer) Na veel zeuren uiteindelijk naar de apotheek gegaan, uitgelegd, hun stuurde me weer terug naar mijn huisarts, want moest opnieuw het recept voor de microgynon aanvragen inclusief reden waarom ik deze pil niet meer wilde. Uiteindelijk heb ik nu dus wel weer de microgynon terug, alleen door het treuzelen van de huisarts/apothekers moest ik ondertussen al beginnen aan een nieuwe strip, en zit nu dus nog voor 2 weken vast aan die ander, vannacht overigens ontzettende maagzuur weer van gehad. Maar goed nog ff doorbijten!

Ik vind dus ook dat ze de consument niet zomaar een verkopere variant mogen geven zonder goede uitleg erbij, want vaak blijken producten toch niet helemaal hetzelfde te zijn..

Achteraf bleek dus ook dat de Microgynon uit de basisverzekering gehaald is, maar omdat ik nog geen 18 ben kan ik m dus nog gewoon gratis krijgen, maar dat was wss de reden waarom ze me de ander gegeven hadden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb dit lang geleden meegemaakt. Ik had altijd Stediril 30 (anticonceptiepil) en kwam met mijn recept bij de apotheek. Ze wouden mij Microgynon 20 mee geven, maar daar had ik mijn twijfels over. Op mijn vraag waarom ze mij zomaar overzetten kreeg ik te horen 'dat het precies hetzelfde medicijn was alleen de goedkopere variant en dat ze die dus moesten aanbieden', toen ik iets vroeg over de dosis kreeg ik als antwoord dat 'dat geen probleem zou zijn' en als je zoiets hoort van een HA en apotheker die daar verstand van behoren te hebben dan vertrouw je daar maar op. In het kort heb ik daar veel klachten aan overgehouden en had ik moeten vertrouwen op mijn intuitie! Nu moet ik weer de pil halen, maar die nieuwe variant waar Syl het over heeft ga ik echt NIET nemen! Dus eerst leuk op zoek naar een nieuwe HA, want mijn huidige HA luistert toch nooit naar mij en mijn intuitie...

Ik vind dat huisartsen en apothekers hun patienten eerst eerlijk moeten voorlichten over de samenstelling of eventuele toevoegingen van het vervangende goedkopere medicijn en van de eventuele bijwerkingen of overgangseffecten die er kunnen komen voordat ze hun patienten zomaar overzetten!!! Ik heb liever hogere medicijnkosten voor een medicijn waarvan ik weet dat die goed voor mij is dan dat ik betaal voor een goedkopere variant en daar weer de negatieve consequenties voor moet dragen!

----------


## Fieranda

ik heb het meegemaakt toen ik medicatie voor mijn man op ging halen
ze wouden mij wat anders meegeven.. ik heb dat geweigerd
kreeg een heel verhaal te horen over dat de werking het zelfde was 
maar aangezien mijn man een heel groot medisch verleden heeft, heb ik er op gestaan dat wat de specialist had voorgeschreven , aan mij mee te geven
waren ze niet blij mee.. maar dat maakt me niet uit

----------


## cynthiabaumler

het verhaal over de mycrogynon kan ik beamen. Zowel mijn dochter als ik kregen plots een andere pil mee naar huis. Hij was immers hetzelfde. Mooi niet dus. we kregen beide veel klachten en ongemakken. Na klagen bij de aphotheker kregen we weer de mycrogynon. en zie, de klachten verdwenen weer.
Wel moet ik zeggen dat ik ook andere medicijnen gebruik en daar geen verschil heb gemerkt. Dus niet alles is "hetzelfde".

----------


## Nenad

De patiênt moet in ieder geval op de hoogte gesteld worden en als er (andere) bijwerkingen zijn, dan moet je degene weer krijen die je daarvoor had.

Ik heb dat met Morfine pleisters. Durogesic? Geen probleem!
Merkloos Fentanyl? Eeen ramp. Er zit een andere lijmlaag op waar ik uitslag van krijg.
De werking kan wel hetzelfde zijn, maar als er toevoegingen of hulpmiddelen, dan kan dat toch problemen opleveren.

Nenad

----------


## benel

Ik vind het geen probleem mits de werking hetzelfde is. Wel zou de huisarts moeten vertellen dat de merknaam gewijzigd is. Als de samenstelling anders wordt zou ik het weigeren.

Benel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd niet doen hoor!! Lees ook dat CyntiaBaumler precies hetzelfde had als ik! Ik heb toen uitgebreid gezocht op internet, en echt alleen maar slechte reviews over die pil. Ik voel me gewoon echt prima met de microgynon 30, voor mij geen andere meer!

@ Benel,

Dat is ook ergens het probleem, in mijn ogen hebben mijn huisarts én apotheker mij voorgelogen door keihard te beweren dat de pillen *precies* hetzelfde waren! Maar dat zijn ze dus écht niet!! Ik vraag me dus ook echt af of 2 verschillende medicijnen gewoon maar zomaar hetzelfde kunnen zijn, als je het over een goedkopere variant hebt hoeft deze niet hetzelfde te zijn! Ik vind het pas precies hetzelfde wanneer de naam van het medicijn echt in zijn geheel veranderd is. (Hetzelfde medicijn, alleen van merknaam veranderd, dus geen goedkopere variant)

----------


## marijke77

Ik gebruik zelf oa metoprolol en kreeg bijna elk kwartaal een ander merk met de woorden dat mijn zorgverzekeraar dat wilde, de eerste keer werd er een opmerking gemaakt op een manier van "dat wil alleen jouw zorgverzekeraar en de anderen niet, ik heb toen geantwoord dat vele mensen naar de Aldi of de Liddle gaan en zo ook de zorgverzekeraar, maar ja de apotheker verdiend er minder door. Zolang de medicijnen even goed werken vind ik het best en als dat niet zo is (sivastatine) trek ik aan de bel en dan krijg ik van de arts wel een duurder medicijn maar hij moet dat dan wel verantwoorden aan de zorgverzekeraar.

----------


## ikke64

Er wordt hier en daar gedacht dat de huis arts een ander medicijn voorschrijft. Maar hij schrijft eigenlijk een werkzame stof voor.
Het verhaal met de pil ken ik maar dan met de diane. Werkt ook goed tegen puistjes, maar de vervanger dus echt niet ;-(
Daarnaast zouden ze, naar mijn mening niet alleen naar de werkzame stof moeten/mogen kijken. Ook de hulpstoffen zouden gelijk moeten zijn om als vervanger dienst te mogen doen. Juist de combinatie van werkzame stof, hulpstof en vaak ook in combinatie met andere medicatie geeft of een medicijn werkt of niet.
Maar waar mijn grootste probleem zit zijn de minder begaafte of oudere medemens. Deze zijn gewent de kleine rode, die bolle blauwe en die grote witte tablet 's morgens in te nemen. En daar kan zomaar van alles fout gaan als de nieuwe voorraad (lees andere leverancier) opgehaalt is, of zelfs afgegeven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ja precies combinatie van werkzame stof, hulpstof en combi met eventuele andere medicijnen is belangrijk in de beoordeling om al dan niet te wisselen!
En voor slechtziende/blinde/demente/minder begaafde mensen is het lastig als ze gewend zijn om bv 'smorgens die grote blauwe en een normale rode, smiddags die normale rode en kleine ovalen en 'savonds een normale rode en dan een kleine ovalen pil te moeten slikken waarvan dan 1 van die medicijnen een andere kleur/vorm/grootte hebben waardoor er dingen mis kunnen gaan met dosering.

----------


## gabry

Dat ligt eraan, ik heb wel eens medicijnen gehad van een andere fabrikant, daar reageerde ik heel heftig op.
Dat kwam alleen maar omdat er andere hulpstoffen in verwerkt waren, de werkzame stof was hetzelfde, dus moeilijk te zeggen...

----------


## ingeh56

Alleen als de ingredienten en toevoegingen hetzelfde zijn. Er zijn teveel "goedkope" medicijnen op de markt met heel veel vervelende bijwerkingen. En natuurlijk met een duidelijke uitleg van huisarts of apotheker.

----------


## mic

> We horen het steeds vaker om ons heen. 
> Zonder overleg word er een ander, goedkoper medicijn voorgeschreven, onder het mom dat het dezelfde werkzame stoffen en samenstelling beval.
> 
> Met de nieuwe verzekeringswet die 01-01-2008 is ingegaan zijn artsen en apothekers verplicht de goedkoopste medicatie voor te schrijven, uit te geven. Met deze wetgeving zijn apothekers verplicht om meer te schommelen met hun leveranciers. Zo kan het voorkomen dat je meerdere malen je voorschreven medicatie in een andere verpakking ophaalt, omdat deze dan toch goedkoper is.
> Enkel onder speciale omstandigheden kan de arts het merk van het medicijn kiezen (dus ook een duurdere variant).
> 
> Het idee was om op deze manier de macht van farmaceutische industrie in te slinken en op deze manier winst te trekken voor de patiënt; immers de zorg betaal baar maken. Maar wint de patiënt hier nou wel?
> Sommige mensen reageren heel sterk op de kleine wijziging in de samenstelling, met vervelende bijwerkingen tot gevolg. 
> 
> ...


Ik vind dat het zo moet zijn, want mecicatie is al duur genoeg, ik kan het weten want ik ben al 8 jaar pijnpatient waardoor ik zware pijnstillers nodig heb, gelukkig krijg ik 4 maal per jaar een speciale behandeling in de pijnkliniek waardoor ik toch niet zoveel pijnstillers moet nemen.
Een ding steekt me toch wel tegen, dat is dat je voor een doosje pijnstillers direkt een consultatie moet betalen, en kan kan je daar 2 weken mee weg.

Groetjes,
Mik.

----------


## dotito

Ik vind dat het e.v.t.zou kunnen indien de bestanddelen gelijkaardig zijn dan de echte merken.Ik zelf heb het nog niet meegemaakt,ik heb altijd dezelfde medicamenten tot hier toe.Mijn dokter geeft mij altijd de merk medicijnen.Mischien is dat in Nederland anders dan in Belgie.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Bij mij wist mn huisarts er nieteens van af!!! Die wist niet beter als dat ik gewoon de microgynon had gekregen!

En ben het idd met je eens over de oudere mensen/zwakbegaafden etc.

----------


## whfstrik

Ik ben door deze handelswijze erg ziek geweest. Het waren zgn. tabletten met dezelfde werkzame stoffen. Ik heb het geweten. Kantje boord. Nu heb ik op de diverse geneesmiddelen MI (medische indicatie) gekregen en krijg ik mijn vertrouwde geneesmiddelen door tussenkomst van de apotheker en huisarts..

----------


## Crabtree1953

> De patiênt moet in ieder geval op de hoogte gesteld worden en als er (andere) bijwerkingen zijn, dan moet je degene weer krijen die je daarvoor had.
> 
> Ik heb dat met Morfine pleisters. Durogesic? Geen probleem!
> Merkloos Fentanyl? Eeen ramp. Er zit een andere lijmlaag op waar ik uitslag van krijg.
> De werking kan wel hetzelfde zijn, maar als er toevoegingen of hulpmiddelen, dan kan dat toch problemen opleveren.
> 
> Nenad


Heb ook de merkloze gehad, er kwam na 3 dagen gewoon rauw vlees onder die pleister uit. Met durogesic ging dat idd veeeel beter. Maar gezien de dosis en mijn reactie daarop (continu gewoon stoned) er toch maar (met ernstige ontwenningsverschijnselen) mee gestopt.

Crabtree1953

----------


## Crabtree1953

Mijn mening? Sinds wanneer mag een apotheker danwel zorgverzekeraar op de stoel van een arts gaan zitten? Mijn moeder was op een haar na overleden als gevolg van een "goedkoper maar net zo goed" middel.
Crabtree1953 :Mad:

----------


## ikke64

Hallo mensen,

Naast de discussie of het wel verantwoord is om andere medicijnen te geven dan gewent. Gezien de reacties de volgende. Is het echt goedkoper, 1 of 2 patienten die beschreven complicaties krijgen kosten mogelijk meer dan ze op de medicijnen kunnen besparen. De duurdere (betere?) medicijnen zijn natuurlijk niets voor niets zo lang uitgeschreven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Het lijkt me uiteindelijk niet goedkoper als mensen door eventuele vervelende bijwerkingen of complicaties die zij ervaren hogere kosten krijgen...
Het vervelende is dat wettelijk gezien de apothekers, dokters en zorgverzekeraars verplicht zijn het goedkopere middel voor te schrijven en pas na het gebruik van de vervangende medicatie duidelijk wordt of er negatieve bijwerkingen of complicaties komen... aangezien iedereen anders op een bepaalde medicatie reageert kan er vaak niet van tevoren ingeschat worden of het inderdaad beter en goedkoper is om een patient over te zetten, tenzij betreffende patient allergisch is voor een bepaalde stof, maar soms komt die allergie of reactie door een samenstelling van stoffen die niet eerder in diezelfde samenstelling zijn gebruikt door de patient en dan is het lastig...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Maar mijn mening zou zijn dat de patient die met product X beging ook product X mag blijven gebruiken. Ook als product Y goedkoper wordt. Laat dan alle nieuwe patienten product Y gaan gebruiken, en blijven gebruiken. Het constante wisselen van medicijnen kan nooit goed zijn. Zeker als het patienten zijn die over een relatief korte periode een product gebruiken. Voor de chronische gebruikers. Zou je iedere keer als je wisseld moeten werken volgens de nieuw product regels. Uitgeven voor een zeer beperkte tijd, uitproberen, bij geen problemen, de standaard hoeveelheid.
Natuurlijk moet dan de voorraad bij de apotheker groter zijn. Meer van dezelfde producten op schap. Maar goed dat is vervelend voor de apotheker. Bedrijfsrisico zullen we maar zeggen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat het in België toch anders is dan in Nederland. Hier krijg je je voorschrift van de huisarts en gaat ermee naar de apotheek en die levert alles netjes af wat op het voorschrift staat en gaat er niets zelf aan veranderen, dat mag hier zelfs niet. Mijn huisarts schrijft wel veel generische producten voor maar zal toch altijd luisteren als ik iets vraag. Maar ja hier heb je de mutualiteit zoals wij het zeggen en in NL zijn het ook verzekeringen, dat is het verschil 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Volgens de wet moeten apothekers en huisartsen een goedkopere variant met dezelfde werking voorschrijven aan patiënten om de zorg betaalbaar te houden (is het argument), ook als die patiënt al jaren goed reageert op een bepaald medicijn en ze niet weten of diezelfde patiënt tegen eventuele nieuwe stoffen of nieuwe stoffen combinatie kan. 
Meeste medicijnen krijg je hier bij de apotheek ook alleen op huisarts voorschrift dus met briefje, bij mijn apotheek wisselt het of je een briefje nodig bent of niet, maar moet hoe dan ook van te voren doorgegeven zijn welke medicijnen je komt ophalen via huisarts, herhaalrecept telefoonnummer of via internet aanvragen. 
Alleen dingen die je in de drogist of in de supermarkt ook kan kopen kun je zonder briefje of huisarts advies ophalen bij de apotheek.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Hier in België bestaat dat systeem ook, wij noemen dat generische producten, eigenlijk een soort wit product van een medicijn waar het patent al op vervallen is en die dan goedkoper gemaakt worden door een andere fabrikant of zo. 
Ik kom regelmatig in NL en heb daar eigenlijk nog geen enkele apotheek gezien. 
Via internet kunnen wij zelfs geen medicijnen afhalen. Voor alle medicijnen hebben we bijna een briefje nodig van de huisarts behalve voor producten die je zo kan halen zoals hoestsiroop, neusdruppeltjes en nog vele anderen. Voor AD, benzo's, antibiotica heb je altijd je voorschrift nodig, daarmee ga ik hier dan rechtstreeks naar de apotheek en krijg mijn medicijnen gelijk mee. Als ik meerdere dozen van iets nodig heb dan bel ik hem wel 's morgens en vraag om het te bestellen, kwestie van geen 2 keer te moeten gaan. 
Hebben jullie apothekers dan geen grote medicijnkast staan waar hun voorraad in staat of moeten ze alles bestellen als je belt of mailt ? Het lijkt me wel moeilijk als je dringend iets nodig hebt. Een herhaalrecept dat kennen wij hier ook niet eigenlijk ? Vind het allemaal maar ingewikkeld bij jullie, zoals ook jullie "verzekering" ? Hier hebben we de ziekenkas of mutualiteit en de SIS kaart. Hoe zit dat bij jullie 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
In mijn dorp zitten 2 apothekers, eerst van verschillende firma nu van dezelfde. 
Als ik mijn pil wil dan moet ik dat voor zolaat doorgeven anders wordt het 1 dag later na 16:00 pas met of zonder briefje, ze hebben hier een geringe voorraad, ook over ma pil doen ze hier gigantisch moeilijk. Ze moeten het hier klaarmaken of bestellen het afhankelijk van welk medicijn en of ze middelen in huis hebben en medewerkers die er werken mogen/kunnen ook niet allemaal medicijnen maken voor zover ik begreep.
Heb laatst in de stad bij de ziekenhuisapotheek ma pil gehaald geen probleem, ga daar volgende keer ook met mijn briefjes voor medicatie heen doen want daar hebben ze wel medicijnen op voorraad maar kunnen ze me pas inschrijven als ik herhaalrecept meeneem. (ma pil = morning after pil)

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Meid ben ik blij dat ik in België woon, ik woon in een dorp met ongeveer 10.000 inwoners, in de gemeente zelf zijn 3 apothekers, in de randgemeenten nog es 2, dat is dus in een straal van circa 5 km, 5 apothekers. Mijn zoon is voor zijn zus ook al eens om de ma pil moeten rijden op zondagmorgen naar de apotheek van wacht, dan moet je wel meer betalen maar je krijgt het direct mee. Nu ga ik wel bijna altijd naar dezelfde apotheek omdat hij weet wat ik gebruik, als ik naar een andere ga en ze moeten het bestellen is het 3 uur later ter plaatse, soms kan je ook gebruik maken (bij mijn vaste apotheek) van een medicijnen kluisje, je bestelt je medicijnen en je betaalt en dan geven ze je een sleutel en op een bepaald uur kan je je medicijnen er dan gaan uithalen, legt de sleutel erin en doet het kluisje toe. Ik ben ooit 1 keer gedurende een jaar naar de ziekenhuisapotheek moeten gaan om baxtervoeding te gaan halen voor mijn CVS, de apotheker deed moeilijk omdat ik een bepaalde dosis heparine nodig had, heb me dan maar eens goed kwaad gemaakt en het probleem was snel opgelost. Elke maand ging ik mijn voorraad voeding halen en dit kostte mij niets, ook de heparine niet. Ik heb blijkbaar de indruk dat jullie je moeten inschrijven bij een bepaalde apotheek en ook bij een toegewezen huisarts. Hier kies je alles zelf, je huisarts, je apotheek, je ziekenhuis, je specialist (zelfs zonder verwijzing van de huisarts). Natuurlijk moet je ook niet zonder reden naar spoed rijden van een ziekenhuis voor iets dat een gewone huisarts ook kan oplossen maar met een gebroken voet of zo moet je echt niet eerst naar de huisarts want die kan ook niets anders zeggen dan ga er mee naar het ziekenhuis. Als ze in het ziekenhuis niets kunnen doen dan krijg je wel een extra-forfait van 12,5 euro aangerekend, dus dan doe je dat beter niet. Dit gebeurt wel veel in grote steden, zoals Brussel en Antwerpen omdat mensen dan denken dat ze goedkoper af zijn dan naar de huisarts te gaan en dan moeten mensen die echt hulp nodig hebben onnodig lang wachten. Bij mijn laatste opname in april wegens hartklachten heb ik wel gebeld naar de huisarts voor een verwijsbriefje, ben daar toegekomen en het lag klaar, direct naar spoed gereden en mijn verwijsbriefje afgegeven. Nog geen minuut later kwamen ze me al halen en lag ik al in de urgentiekamer met monitor en spoedarts cardioloog naast mijn bed, baxter aangesloten ed en een uurtje later mocht ik al naar een kamer van afdeling cardiologie, dus dat ging heel snel. Misschien een heel goed streekziekenhuis ? Staat heel bekend bij onze noorderburen, jullie dus voor zijn afdeling voor obesitaspatiënten. De huisdokters zijn hier ook beter bereikbaar dan bij jullie, die hebben geen 9 to 5 job, ik mag de mijne zelfs 's nachts uit zijn bed bellen, woont hier maar een straat ver van en staat hier dus direct maar dat doe ik enkel maar in geval van crisis bv astma-aanval die niet weggaat met cortisone en ik een inspuiting nodig heb maar verder maak ik daar geen misbruik van. Ja 1 keer heb ik hem ook nog thuis laten komen omdat ik weeën had en niet juist wist of ik al naar het ziekenhuis moest of niet, wel die heeft alles laten vallen en heeft me doorgestuurd. Ik heb al 23 jaar dezelfde dokter en ik hoop dat hij er nog wat mee doorgaat, maar de opvolging is verzekerd, zijn dochter studeert ook voor arts 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

De ha in NL schrijft eigenlijk alleen een werkzame stof voor. De apotheker bepaalt welk medicijn er op dat moment het voordeligste alternatief is. In grote lijnen prima. Alleen zijn er gevaren met hulp stoffen enz. enz. En ook die zijn vaak aktief bij veel patienten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja je moet je hier inschrijven bij een vaste tandarts en een vaste huisarts, deze heeft vaak ook een vaste apotheek, vast ziekenhuis, vaste fysiotherapie praktijk etc om zijn of haar patiënten naar door te verwijzen. 
Probeer zelf al zo'n 4 jaar van huisarts te verwisselen maar is moeilijk huisartsen dichtbij nemen geen nieuwe patiënten aan en huisartsen verder weg kunnen niet in geval van spoed binnen 15-20 min bij mij zijn zoals ze wettelijk verplicht zijn en dus kunnen zij mij om die reden niet toelaten  :Frown:  Mocht wel mijn medicijnen bij een apotheek ophalen dichter in de buurt van mijn oude huisje in de stad van de huisarts.
Fijn lijkt me dat om zelf te kiezen naar welke huisarts je gaat  :Smile: 
Wij hebben hier voor avond en weekend huisartsenpost, deze moet je eerst bellen voordat je daarheen kan voor onderzoek. Als het echt spoed is kan je naar eerste hulp in ziekenhuis. Weet niet welke extra kosten eraan verbonden zitten, let daar nooit zo op, als ik maar de hulp krijg die ik nodig ben of als iemand met wie ik mee ben maar de hulp krijgt die die nodig is.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Lijkt me niet evident om dan te veranderen van huisarts als je niet tevreden bent. De mijne woont in de straat er naast op ongeveer 400 m stappen. :Smile:  Zijn vrouw is tandarts maar wel niet de mijne. Hier mogen artsen ook alleen maar werken in een bepaalde regio, dus mijn ventje moet naar de huisarts toe want hij woont in Brussel maar komt wel bij mijn huisarts als hij ziek is. Ik heb mijn huisarts in 23 jaar nog nooit ziek geweten en die doet echt dagen van minstens 14 u (beginnen om half acht 's morgens, huisbezoeken, raadpleging, huisbezoeken, raadpleging tot 20 u) dan moet hij ook zijn boekhouding nog doen en dossiers afhandelen. Ik snap niet hoe hij het uit houdt, hij is zelfs nog vrijwilliger bij de brandweer man man. Fysio die kiezen we ook zelf, huisarts kan wel raad geven maar toch, hij dringt je niets op. Ik heb al zoveel ziekenhuizen gezien, ventje gaat eens een lijstje opstellen van in welk ziekenhuis de cafetaria het beste is om te eten..... :Cool: . Veel NL komen ook naar België omdat sommige wachtlijsten bij jullie zo ontzettend lang zijn. Hier moet je ook soms een tijdje wachten maar toch niet zo overdreven en zeker niet als het dringend is. Groningen lijkt me nu toch niet zo klein of heb ik het mis ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

@ luuss,
ik mag zelf weten naar wat voor apotheek ik ga , welk ZH ik ga en als ik een consult heb voor een specialist mag ik nog kiezen welke specialist......ook al is het in een heel andere plaats.
zo krijg ik de fijnste artsen en specialisten, want ik kijk gewoon welke het beste beviel.
de apotheek kan ik per recept verzetten, ging ik een x hier vlakbij....kreeg ik het nog niet mee omdat ik nog voor 3 dagen had...............
nou je snapt zeker wel dat dat gelijk de laatste keer was dat ik daar geweest was.....(of ben)

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Inderdaad is het niet meer toegestaan om zomaar naar de eerste ulp te gaan. Alleen in echte noodgevallen. Alle andere zaken dienen via de ha of ha post aangemeld te worden.
Eén tip, als je iemand opraapt van straat mag het wel.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve mensen weer even back on topic  :Wink: 

Ik zou graag alle informatie willen over dat goedkopere medicijn wat hetzelfde zou werken, zodat ik zelf de keus heb om over te stappen.
Ik betaal liever iets meer voor wat zeker weten werkt dan voor iets waar ik vervelende bijwerkingen van zal krijgen!

----------


## jols

Ik heb pas geleden nog een goedkopere variant gehad op het medicijn dat ik eigenlijk al jaren gebruik...
Die goedkopere variant moest ik eerst proberen. Dat heb ik dus gedaan maar het werkte echt niet! Ik kreeg last van complicaties terwijl ik daar voorheen nooit last van heb gehad. 

Direct de huisarts gebeld die zei dat ik het eerst weken tot een maand moest volhouden, ja daaaag! ik heb daarna de huisarts assistente gesproken. Zij gaf mij direct de, voor mij, goede versie van het medicijn. Ik vind dat ze dit niet zomaar mogen doen...

----------


## ikke64

@Jols,
Ik ben het volledig met je eens. Wat helpt is je huisarts specifiek jou merk op het recept te vermelden met de aantekening dat het die moet zijn. Het zou kunnen dat je dan een dag langer moet wachten omdat de apotheek de goedkopere versie van de werkzame stof in huis heeft. Maar ze zijn je dan verplicht, altans in NL, je het gevraagde merk te verstekken, al dan niet met eigen bijbetaling.

----------


## KoBoer

Goedemiddag,

Naar aanleiding van de vele bijwerkingen (of juist niet werken) van generieke medicijnen ben ik maar eens op zoek gegaan. Bij toeval kwam ik terecht bij onze oosterburen en vond daar een verhelderend antwoord op mijn vraag waarom generieke medicatie anders werkt dan de originele.
Het gevaar bij generieke medicatie is zelfs groter dan ik ooit had kunnen bedenken.
Zie: http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendunge...amente147.html
Er in dit artikel zelfs sprake van een mogelijke variatie van tot *60%* ! in de werkzame stof, plus andere hulpstoffen.

Het lijkt dat hier ook door onze volksvertegenwoordiging / minister naar gekeken moet worden.

----------


## christel1

man man ben ik blij dat ik in België woon en dat de huisartsen zelf beslissen wat ze aan hun patiënten voorschrijven en dat het niet de apotheker is die beslist..... en dat mijn huisarts eens schatje is die naar mij luistert en mij ook al bijna 25 jaar kent

----------


## ikke64

@Koboer, je redeniring van 60% gaat niet helemaal op. Als je als eerste het zwakst werkend product krijgt kan het dus al bijna 2 keer zo sterk zijn. Wat dus wil zeggen dat de verschillen schrikbarend zijn. Zeker als je al moeite hebt met het afregelen van medicijnen zijn een ander merk dus duidleijk ziekmakend. Ik heb het belangrijkste stuk even in Google vertaler gezet -KNIP-
Toegestane is een maximum van 30 procent sterker of zwakker effect dan het origineel. Zo, een patiënt kan worden ingeschakeld in een uiterste geval met 70 procent efficiëntie zo verder van een preparaat met een 130 procent effect, hoewel, aan beide packs hetzelfde geneesmiddel met dezelfde dosis. Om hetzelfde effect te bereiken, moet hij een deel van het nieuwe product, maar bijna twee keer zo veel. Is het niet in acht genomen, kan het komen in de uitwisseling van het middel voor een zeer gevaarlijke over-of onderdosering. En er is nog een ander risico: Vooral bij oudere patiënten die meerdere tabletten moet zijn, het komt altijd weer tot verwarring. Drugs worden genomen op het verkeerde moment, erkend als buitenlandse en niet genomen of opgeslokt door een overblijfsel van het oude met het nieuwe medicijn.
-KNIP_

----------

